# Deal der Woche: PCGH-Shirt 'Aus dem Weg - ich bin Admin!' 25 Prozent billiger



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Deal der Woche: PCGH-Shirt 'Aus dem Weg - ich bin Admin!' 25 Prozent billiger gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Deal der Woche: PCGH-Shirt 'Aus dem Weg - ich bin Admin!' 25 Prozent billiger


----------



## mrmouse (27. April 2009)

Ist geil


----------



## Slowfinger (27. April 2009)

@pcgh

Würde gern mal wissen wer eure T-Shirts so anzieht ausser euch. Zumindest könntet ihr diese Ständigen Eigenwerbungs-News mal weglassen die gehen mir nämlich tierisch auf den S..... 

Is net böse gemeint das nervt nur da ich glaube wir Müssen hier schon genug Werbung und Bling Bling ertragen..


----------



## heizungsrohr (27. April 2009)

also ich muss hier gar kein blingbling ertragen. ich hab die internet-seuche namens werbung einfach aus un feddich


----------



## joel3214 (27. April 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> also ich muss hier gar kein blingbling ertragen. ich hab die internet-seuche namens werbung einfach aus un feddich


So sieht aus


----------

